# AC always engaged constant 12V



## Laamapalmu (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey

I have an issue where AC clutch 2-pin connector is always on 12V even if climatronic AC has been turned off. FCM has been replaced and removing pressure solenoid connector doesn't change anything. Ignition doesn't need to be on to engage AC clutch.

Others with same issues, what should I look for 
first?

E:

AC clutch resistance 0.5ohm. Removing fuse #16 10A Magnetkupplung removes 12v from the line.

FCM was the culprit even though it was new.


----------

